# Sighting in a turkey shotgun scope~



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

DH is having trouble sighting in a Bushnell scope for his 12 gauge turkey gun. Does anyone have a link to a site for hints or tips that he could use? I really don't know enough about scopes to help him with the directions that came with it...
Thanks for any advice, Maggie


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Can you post a pic of the gun with the scope?

What kind of trouble is he having?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

What I would do is set the gun in a gun rest and shoot it 3 to 5 times at the bullseye of a shotgun target. The distance to the target is dependent how how far he feels most of his shots will be.

Then, go to the target and draw a heavy X or circle where the center of the pellet pattern is.

Lastly, go back to the shotgun on the gun rest. Aim at the bulleye of the target, then - without moving the gun - adjust the scope until it's crosshair or red dot is centered on the X or circle he drew on the target.

If the scope is way off, he may have to repeat the steps above several times. First from a relatively close distance, and then two or three times more as he moves the target farther and farther away.


----------



## Duggo (Feb 28, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> What I would do is set the gun in a gun rest and shoot it 3 to 5 times at the bullseye of a shotgun target. The distance to the target is dependent how how far he feels most of his shots will be.


+1. Even better is he looks through the scope and someone else does the adjusting.


----------

